# Henry Cramer



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

New bottle today. Found at 13th & Lombard St., Philadelphia. Haven't started researching it yet. I was so excited I wanted to share it with people who have my excitement.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

Philada, this could put the bottle around 1840's.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow, that's beautiful!  Is it an iron pontil?  I'm not seeing any pontil but it looks so old that it must have one.  I'm assuming this is a medicine, correct?  It's an unusual-looking one.


----------



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

Not sure. Still have to check my books.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 6, 2016)

That sure is purty!  Nice one!


----------



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you. Pharmaceutical from Dauphin County. Can't find much yet.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

Cramer came to Philadelphia in 1861 and open his drug store. I can one in the American Glass Gallery. They say it's rare. What are your thoughts? Can anyone tell me of another photo.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 6, 2016)

How tall is it? Doesn't look like a pontil base, so I'm thinking 1880-1890's. A similar looking cobalt blue med., 10 5/8 inch tall , marked,  "Frank Morgan & Sons, Phila.", with smooth base is shown as $150 to $200. However, I have seen cobalt blue meds. from Memphis, such as the Mansfield go as high as $600, market and demand. Hope you find an answer. It is a great find!


----------



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

The bottle is 5 1/2 inches. The bases looks like it was added last. It's not perfectly level.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a nice looking bottle. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 6, 2016)

Hmm, that's different! Base is much darker blue. It sure beats, finding an unembossed one , a Bromo or the dreaded Milk of Mag. cobalt blues! Good find.


----------



## greenacres (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Leon.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a bunch of Bromos, but they say Bromo. Did he bottle this himself?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Apr 7, 2016)

Not listed in Matt Knapp's book, that is a good sign for you. Appears to be made 1880-90.
Jim


----------



## greenacres (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you, Jim. What does mean if it's not in the book?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres (Apr 7, 2016)

http://poweltonvillage.org/interactivemap/files/3610hamilton.htm
Henry Cramer lived in this house in 1879. If you scroll a bit there's info.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't want to cause waves but I believe there is some confusion here. What I believe creekwalker was / is saying is that your find sure beats finding something so very common, such as a Bromo-Seltzer, Milk of Magnesia or unembossed cobalt blue bottle. At this point no one has appeared who knows anything about this Henry Cramer or what your bottle contained and it does not appear in Matt Knapp's book: ANTIQUE AMERICAN MEDICINE BOTTLES, the go to book, for many of us, to research Patent type medicine bottles. Matt also has an online site called a "Nexus" or something but I'm somewhat technically impaired.

Did I clear anything up or muddy the waters?            Jim


----------



## greenacres (Apr 7, 2016)

I contacted Matt. He has never seen this bottle before. He said it's very uncommon. They made very few cobalt blue pharmaceuticals. He dated it 1870's to 1890's. This would correlate with the info I found. Thanks Jim for the explanation. It went over my head, lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2016)

I only find some pieces on the puzzle for that address, mostly between 1855 and 1870. That and he died in 1905. I don't know if that was him that bought the house and they only suggest it was.

Charles Theodore George received his education in the public schools .... He served an apprenticeship at the profession of pharmacy with NIartin Lutz, remaining in the drug store conducted by him for eighteen months. In 1861 he went to Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, entered the pharmacy of Henry Cramer at No. 320 Race street and continued with him until 1869. FROM

A number of other pharmacies and drug houses were in existence in 1852 or before, among which may be mentioned that of Mordecai Gordon, a drug miller, whose store was on Market street near Ninth; the well-known house of David Jayne, Chestnut street below Third; Dr. Thomas W. Dyott of Second and Race streets, who came to grief financially through his well-known Manual Labor Bank, which was coll" ducted on the co-operative plan for the benefit of the employ: ees of his glass factory; William Marriott, of Thirteenth and Filbert streets, who was an apprentice in the old Marshall store; Jacob Dunton, of Market and Tenth streets, who was the first manufacturer of compressed pills; the Shiver's Pha" macy, at Seventh and Spruce streets, where Mr. Shivers made his celebrated adhesive plaster for many years; _*the store of F. L. John, 118 Race street, who was succeeded by H. Crame: of 320 Race street, the firm afterward passing through the following changes: Cramer & Small, Cramer & Keim, Eisner & Mendelsohn, and Graf & Dannenbaum*;_... FROM

Cramer Henry, druggist, 118 Race
JOHN FREDERICK L, druggist, 118 Race, h 58 New FROM 1855

IMAGE FROM 1861 directory



A little something on Race St.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2016)

Henry Cramer, of Germantown, who died on July 28, 1905, became a member of the college in 1866. He was of German birth and was not a graduate of the college. For a number of years he was a member of the firm of Cramer & Small, at 320 Race Street. He was much interested in the work of the college and sent a communication to the Procter Memorial meeting, held November 15, 1905, which was a beautiful tribute to Professor Procter. FROM


ALEXANDER M. SMALL, M.D., a prominent physician of Riverside, in Cinnnaminson township, Burlington County, N.J., is a native of the city of Philadelphia, Pa., where he was born September 19, 1860. He is of German ancestry, his father, Edward Small, being a native of Germany, and his mother, Josephine Schneff Small, being also of German extraction.
Edward Small migrated to America in 1852, and took his way immediately to Philadelphia, Pa., where he entered on an American career as a druggist at 1115 North Third Street. *A few years subsequently he formed a partnership with a Mr. Cramer; and they engaged in the drug business at 320 Race Street, Philadelphia, under the firm style of Cramer & Small. That mercantile association continued to exist until 1880, when Mr. Small retired from active business life*. Both he and his wife still survive to enjoy the results of their labors. FROM
http://genealogytrails.com/njer/burlington/bios.html

IMAGE FROM 1889


----------



## greenacres (Apr 8, 2016)

How interesting. Thank you, cowseatmaize. Here's something unusual my grandfather was an Eisner. I wonder if we are related. I love the history and research. That's part of my fascination.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2016)

Your welcome, it been fun. There's a lot that's just "snippets" like a reference that Graf & Dannenbaun were there in 1887. Also, one that had Keim at a different address, I think 1867, but I lost that one. Anyway, given it all I might go 1865-85 but a closer look at the bottle and access to the full views (and not just the snippet and subscribe to stuff)  would be nice.


----------



## greenacres (Apr 8, 2016)

I wish I could take better photos. Matt Knapp let me join his Facebook group which also helped me a lot. These people have some amazing bottles! It's an addiction!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 8, 2016)

A simple google search shows he was at that address from at least 1861 to 1869. He was in business with a partner forming Cramer & Small and he became a member of the Philadelphia College of Pharmacy in 1866. There was a vague reference to taking over a firm that possibly was in the 1850's but earliest reference I could find was 1861. He died in 1905. My impression is it appears from the mid 60's to early 70's as it clearly looks to be smooth base but close to pontil era in style. A fabulous bottle mainly due to the cobalt color and condition. Nice find. HTH Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Apr 8, 2016)

Well Hell, while I was huntin' & peckin' Eric was way ahead of me!!!


----------

